# anyone have a turf setup?....help me ;)



## shelbybeck (Feb 27, 2011)

hey everyone!
I'm wonderin' if anyone here shreds a turf setup in the off season....
I have two of these, and this summer I set up a street style rail that I
have been struggling with. The other setup has a gap to 4" wide box
that I can hit no problems....so this season I was determined to learn how to pop onto a side entry setup. Well...it has been interesting and frustrating to say the least!...lol
I started with fs 5050's of course.....and, although I have been able to get on and slide the whole thing a few times,....somehow, I have managed to forget how I did it, and can't get on and STAY on the entire length.
I'm gonna include this goofy little video so you can see what's up,.....and ANY insight into where i'm goin' wrong will be much appreciated.
I was so wanting to have this on lock so I could get on snow and be ready...
somehow I feel like snow is gonna be easier......
but,.....my problem is the drop on this thing....i'm just not sure where to be looking before I drop.....how I'm supposed to be angling my board or pressuring my feet while dropping .......
it's so frustrating cuz I can board perty dang good....do fs and bs 3's....
slide back blunts, frontboards, nose/tail presses, nose blunts and boardslides on a 4" non-side hit.....but the side hit is proving problematic......
:WTF:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fi1zFIDLB-M


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Not sure what your looking for but I will give my input on your drop in.
You dont have much space from the drop in down ramp then it immediately launches you up on the features ramp possibly not giving you enough time to correct your body position 

I would try to lengthen the run before you start to hit your take off ramp for the rail. 
Hope that made sense


----------



## shelbybeck (Feb 27, 2011)

*hmm...*

Hey Slyder...
thanks for the feedback....not sure that's it cuz I actually lengthened the drop and mellowed out the lip. I also moved the whole drop over so there is a ton
of room to drop....the video shows this about half way through.
I know not a lot of people on here have a turf drop, so it's hard cuz nobody
has really felt what it's like to drop on one of these. It's quite different from
snow,...but once you get the hang...
there's just something i'm not seeing/feeling.....lol...and until that dynamic
presents itself for me to see/feel again.....well,....I'm going to have to just keep stabbin' away at it!
I guess bein' on the actual snow is the catalyst that is going to help me figure out where I'm makin' my mistake.....I just wasn't wanting to wait that long...
hahaha......once I feel it on the snow,.....I'm gonna know what to do.
Until then....I suppose my brain is searching high and low for any clues:hope:


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

This was our set up a few years back


----------



## shelbybeck (Feb 27, 2011)

*sweet...*

but check this guy out....clay hatzenbuhler
he slays the turf and shows that you don't need a lot of room,
speed or even a lip!!
the last part of the vid where he's in a plaid shirt is
dirty!!:bowdown::eusa_clap:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DjKZYRP9dB0


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Your problem is that you are traveling parallel to the rail during your approach and pop straight at take-off (remember your trick basics: Approach - Take-off - Maneuver - Landing).
As a result, your body is never over the rail and you just wind up tapping it/sliding off sideways.


----------



## shelbybeck (Feb 27, 2011)

*hmmm.*

hi..thanx for the feedback
so you're saying I need to try and curve more into the rail?..
do you think I need to be further over towards the edge of the platform when I drop?....let me know what you think I should do.
drop straight and curve at the bottom?......curve on the drop?.....:dunno:


----------



## shelbybeck (Feb 27, 2011)

*uhhh.....*

ok....so I figured I'd get out there today and see if I could
make something happen.
well, i'm so depressed right now I can't see straight.
you will find out why when you watch this short vid.
once again,....i'm looking for any help anyone can give.
There is something I know is key to what i'm doing wrong.
In the previous vid of clay hatzenbuhler, you can see that when he
drops, he sticks his rear arm out as he's dropping. 
I KNOW this is where i'm going wrong....
the thing is I don't know what i'm supposed to be FEELING.
I've tried to set it up like that on the platform before I drop, but my arm wants to keep going behind me.....I know it's causing me to twist while i'm dropping and there is something there i'm not FEELING. 
God,....I have done this so many times, you have no idea. I've tried a thousand different things, and done it over and over in hopes that something would click. They always say if you try hard enough you will get results....well, i'm feelin' pretty low right now cuz I always believed that...now i'm not sure.
I don't want to have a pity party, so i'm just gonna keep on truckin'.....
someone, somewhere, somehow may be able to help. I'll just have to keep hope alive......lol:storm:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V4mwos2McZw


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

shelbybeck said:


> ok....so I figured I'd get out there today and see if I could
> make something happen.
> well, i'm so depressed right now I can't see straight.
> you will find out why when you watch this short vid.
> ...


Did you read what I wrote before? You need to get your body over the rail. In every single one of your pops you continue to travel straight coming of the lip - you will never ever do that rail unless you get your body over it. So dig the edge in and/or curve your approach so that you have some sideways movement.

One thing you could try: Practice jumping *over* the rail a few times. That will help you learn how far you need to travel 'sideways' to get over the rail.


----------



## shelbybeck (Feb 27, 2011)

*yes...*

I have tried all that already....
my problem is I don't know HOW to get the curve....I've tried carving,
and I cant angle my board towards the rail from the platform because I risk catching my heel edge. 
I know i'm not getting over the rail.....I can't drop right to get the angle or
whatever it is I need to get me over.
The thing is, I've watched other people drop on setups similar to mine, and
it looks like they carve AWAY from the rail on the drop, and then back into it on the lip, right before the pop. I swear I've tried everything I know how.....
at this point, i'm thinking it's something weird i'm doing with my shoulders and arms. 
The really frustrating thing is that I've actually gotten on and slid the whole rail a few times, but can't remember what I did....lol
since then, I've been trying to duplicate what I thought I did but with little to
no success. 
All I know is that the day I finally get this i'm having a f^%#'n party!!:yahoo:


----------



## shelbybeck (Feb 27, 2011)

*jump over the rail....*

well,.....I can easily do that from the flat ground,....but unfortunately,....the way it feels when I drop at this point jumping over the rail from the lip would
be impossible....
god I feel like a total loser....:blink:


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Your no looser! First off. And second your just a few steps away from nailing it. 
What I see. 
1. And most important thing I see is your body language. I can see fear and not confidence. You've gotta believe that you can do it and visualize it. We both know it hurts like hell to fall off or on to a rail. That fear is controlling your body. You are not committing and your body is not over the center of the rail. You can see in the video that you are staying on the safe side of the rail so you can safely bail. 

2. Bend your knees more until you build your confidence. Bending your knees will give you more control. 

3. Confidence! Like I already stated. Lol. 

Good luck man and don't give up.


----------



## shelbybeck (Feb 27, 2011)

*hey thanx...*

I appreciate that....I really do, and you're right, I am apprehensive because I don't know what to do. I'm afraid that if I angle my board too much towards the rail,....i'm gonna catch my heel edge in the turf.....this HAS happened before.
Also,....when I watch other people that know how to do it right...they actually angle AWAY from the rail as they're going down the drop...which is part of the mechanic that is eluding me. I understand that a toe side curve for a regular rider should do just this,....but when i'm on the platform,....it doesn't make sense to my body. 
I try to have confidence,....but when there is a huge grey area, and you've tried soooo many times....it gets to ya.....lol
but thanks for the reality check, I deffinately needed it!
:rock:


----------

